

What does gun violence really cost? - radmuzom
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2015/04/true-cost-of-gun-violence-in-america

======
kluck
I love this article. It had to be said. Some may say: Its not the guns that
are dangerous, but the people using them. Thats wrong, guns themselves are
dangerous, because they make it easy to kill people.

